# Soaps



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Finally forced myself away from the spinning wheel to make soap this week. Monday was preparing 55 lb of master batch. Only got 3 batches made on Tuesday when I realized I was out of lye. Lye was delivered last night, so more soaping today.

All of these are Jersey milk soaps

OMH (unscented) toasted oats, honey from our hives










Cotton Blossom (TD & silver mica swirl)










Lily of the Woods (lavender, patchouli with touch of lily of the valley) 










New to me EO blend. Rosemary, sweet orange & tea tree (no colorants)










EucaMint










Citrus Basil










Lemongrass & Sage










Last of this particular EO blend











Back to the spinning wheel I go!


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

Good job! I need to get my self in gear this weekend, or I will run out of a couple of items in my shop. I'm also going to the soapmakers conference in May, and want to take some soaps with me.

I gotta get busy!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Where is the soapmakers conference this year?

Just checked the soaps made today (Cotton Blossom, Lily of the Wood, Rosemary / sweet orange / tea tree, OMH, lost EO blend) and OH boy! Are they a-gelling!! WOOT!

Even though I make 100% raw milk soaps, I love to heavily insulate my soaps so they will fully gell.

My stack o' soaps from today (you can get an idea of how tall this is by the full size flashlight in the background) It is about 43 lbs of soap


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

OK. Those are some seriously GORGEOUS soaps Cyndi! I particularly love the swirls on the Eucalyptus Mint one. Folks, if you want to try some of the mildest soaps for your skin, snag a milk soap...it's my favorite.

We need smell-o-vision!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Karla,
The EucaMint is right before I unmolded. I love how both the Eucalptus and Mint behave in milk soaps ... no discoloration at all!

The Cotton Blossom and Lily of the Wood should be similarly very light in color when gel/saponification is complete!

Smell-o-vision! Oh my YES!!

The Rosemary, sweet orange & tea tree (2:2:1) is to die for!!! I will have to repeat this one.


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

The conference is in Raleigh NC this year. It's the closest it has ever been to me, and I always said that if it came within driving distance, I was going. I'm in Maryland, so off I go. 

It will probably never be near me again. It's always California, or Oregon, of Florida. I figure this is my only chance to go to one.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Beautiful soap, you have been busy.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just checked the soaps again ... they are still quite warm. I've taken the wool blanket off them but I won't be able to unmold until tomorrow.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

MLF those are some beautiful soaps.

The last one and cotton blossom look Hot Processed,to my untrained eye. 

I just wonder if I`m right.

I made a "gardeners" soap the other day.The soap came out nice but it smells 

not so nice. I mixed "Lily of the Valley" from BB,and "Rosemary" from BB.It smells 

like a bad pine cleaner.


I also wonder what type of molds those are.

Happy soaping and spinning (something I`d love to try someday)


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

I am also interested in what type of molds those are.....I need to upgrade from my cake pans


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I believe she uses Kelsie Molds. They've sure gone up in price. I'm going to have to stick with my loaf molds for a while longer.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Your one busy girl, beautiful soaps! 
I have to make a few batches tomorrow myself.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

These are all cold processed. Cotton Blossom, like most florals, accelerates trace. This was in a thick trace, but still very workable. 

The last one is my 'Mother Earth' which also accelerates trace, although faster!! It contains some 'hot' EO. It hit gel before I got it into the mold (glop, glop. bang, bang)

Average Jo is correct. They are Kelsei molds. I bought my first one almost 14 years ago. The other 4 I was able to buy off folks getting out of the business. Used ones don't come up for sale very often.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Cyndi, they are all gorgeous---your swirls are perfect!


----------

